# Feet trimming



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Can someone tell me the easiest way to trim Quincy's feet? Not the pads, I do that with the clippers. I mean around the outside of his foot so they look neater. Also, how far back on the leg from the foot should I trim? I'm grooming him myself, but his feet always seem to be the biggest challenge (along with his belly/private parts).

Thanks!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's some pictures. Do you know how hard it is to take pictures of a puppy's feet? LOL


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Dory, Have your dog stand, comb down the leg hair and then use a CC curved scissor to trim around the foot with the scissor resting against the table. This only trims hair that is extending beyond the foot. You may have to hold up his opposite foot to get him to plant the foot you're trimming. I don't trim anything else on his feet, just hair that touches the table. Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> Dory, Have your dog stand, comb down the leg hair and then use a CC curved scissor to trim around the foot with the scissor resting against the table. This only trims hair that is extending beyond the foot. You may have to hold up his opposite foot to get him to plant the foot you're trimming. I don't trim anything else on his feet, just hair that touches the table. Good luck!


I wish I could justify the expense of the CC curved scissors!!! (or any of their scissors for that matter!!!)


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

That's what Christmas is for! And you stop, Miss Queen of Buttercombs! I've been drooling over those for several years!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeezzzzzzz... love my curved scissors! I used the curves more than straight. 

Another way to easily trim those paw hairs is to comb the leg hair down, while holding your pup in your lap, hold the paw in your hand with the hairs extending out, then LIGHTLY trim the extending hairs, not too much or the hairs will be too short when he stands.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I always clip and/or grind the nails first before trimming around the foot. The length of the nails will determine how much hair you can trim off. If a dog has very long nails, not much hair you can trim around the foot.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Dory, I'm at the same stage w/Kallie. This past weekend I just couldn't stand the way her feet looked, so I used Linda's method (didn't know what else to do!) and just ran my hand down her foot & cut off the hair that extended beyond her foot. I don't have any fancy scissors, so I actually used cuticle scissors! I figured I couldn't take off too much at a time with them. She looks so much better! I'm sure a groomer could do a better job, but I was pretty pleased with my DIY method. But for her pads, the hair is so long the clippers aren't taking it off, just pushes the hair. What kind of clipper are you using? Maybe I'm just being to timid, afraid I'll cut the pads. I was using DH's moustache clippers (shhhh, don't tell!)


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tips everyone, I appreciate it. I have the Scaredy Cut blunt scissors, maybe those will work until I can get the curved ones. He moves around so much that I always think I'm going to poke him in the eye (when I'm combing his goobers out) so I'm really afraid with scissors. 


Pat, Trimming between his pads is a two person deal. Hubby has to hold him and then I stand behind and trim that way. Hubby distracts him as he's facing away from me. I'm just using the Wahl clippers. I think these are the beard trimming ones as they're smaller than the regular size clippers. I just have to remember to have a firm grip on his foot as I'm doing it so he doesn't yank his foot away. It's also a good way to see if there's any debris stuck in there even though I regularly feel between his toes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> That's what Christmas is for! And you stop, Miss Queen of Buttercombs! I've been drooling over those for several years!


But the scissors are W-A-Y more expensive than the combs!!!

You're right, though. Maybe for Christmas. (though I was thinking a new, red show lead would be very nice...)ound:


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I LOVE the Bravura MINI clippers for shaving the bottom of the pads. It is not an adjustable clipper, just has a #30 blade. I love it because it is small, lightweight, and the teeth are rounded so you have no fear of nicking your dog. I've used on very sensitive areas like the sanitary area (do not use a #30 blade on a dog with sensitive skin!) on both my dogs, and shaving the face, ears, and tail on my poodle. When I shave my poodle's face I zoom through it and have not nicked him at all. The clippers also come with some comb attachments so you could use it for other things as well.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There was a thread on here a year or so ago that I posted some pictures of Pam trimming feet. I can't remember enough of the thread to get anything to come up with a search.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Tom King said:


> There was a thread on here a year or so ago that I posted some pictures of Pam trimming feet. I can't remember enough of the thread to get anything to come up with a search.


This one???

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16016


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome, thank you for finding the link! I bookmarked it.


----------

